# Testdasi's video thread



## testdasi (Dec 8, 2008)

Holothele incei feeding
[YOUTUBE]KNl-N0sKy3E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ZJKw6idzhnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Dec 8, 2008)

H. gigas grooming
[YOUTUBE]dNtP7DZLi5k[/YOUTUBE]
H. gigas cute defensive attack on a leaf
[YOUTUBE]sdhEPozqKPU[/YOUTUBE]
H. gigas digging
[YOUTUBE]QoNhgwpdeZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Dec 8, 2008)

Nhandu chromatus molting
[YOUTUBE]DCjVJj36oVE[/YOUTUBE]
Nhandu chromatus digging
[YOUTUBE]AyUG3N823LE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Dec 8, 2008)

Blaptica dubia molt
[YOUTUBE]vugU5DY1jJw[/YOUTUBE]
Lasiodora difficilis molt
[YOUTUBE]7-7J4PayA0Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]sG6dXvDmqU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Dec 8, 2008)

Acanthoscurria geniculata feeding
[YOUTUBE]wVyr6IWYetM[/YOUTUBE]
Grammostola rosea feeding
[YOUTUBE]JY2z7uzPotk[/YOUTUBE]
Aphonopelma sp. Flagstaff Orange feeding
[YOUTUBE]1zpg15zycwU[/YOUTUBE]
Lasiodora difficilis feeding
[YOUTUBE]gsG892EXjvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Dec 8, 2008)

P. murinus dancing to a tune while webbing
[YOUTUBE]zRN2ma157OA[/YOUTUBE]
G. rosea grooming
[YOUTUBE]AJ3LjBa2Hm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Dec 9, 2008)

Accanthoscurria geniculata wiping
[Youtube]xxHhA99L_rg[/Youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 1, 2009)

Poecilotheria regalis munching a roach
[Youtube]00DzREGijlo[/Youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 1, 2009)

GBB dancing with a roach
[Youtube]CSiQ6e5qCJs[/Youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 19, 2009)

A quick look at the T's that are still with me at the end of 2008
[youtube]5t8mWz_u4Dk[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 20, 2009)

Macro footage of a _Grammostola rosea_
[youtube]3Hz2kWvl-zg[/youtube]


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 21, 2009)

Great videos! May I ask, how do you keep the quality so good after uploading?


----------



## testdasi (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you! I really don't know the answer. I used a Sony Standard Definition (SD) camera (DCR-DVD608E) to take the vid. I think the resolution is 704x480. I produced the vids with imovie and then upload them to youtube. After a while, there is a "high quality" vid.

I am switching to an HD camera so I'm trying out Final Cut Express. Hope it will work with Youtube new HD capability.

Update:
Macro view of a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescence
[YOUTUBE]gA99wPUSQlY[/YOUTUBE]
Macro view of a Acanthoscurria geniculata
[YOUTUBE]QgDHEjQP_0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 22, 2009)

Update:
Refilling rosea water dish (HD).
Click HD link for highest quality.
[youtube]QkXWX5I6aZs[/youtube]

Refilling GBB water dish
Click HD link for highest quality.
[youtube]p8j09akUGDU[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 23, 2009)

I took 4 refilling water clips to test my camera. Here are the other 2
Update:
Filling P. regalis water dish.
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yJzPpNGLo0&fmt=22
[youtube]azPgXHW7_fc[/youtube]

Filling A. geniculata water dish
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azPgXHW7_fc&fmt=22
[youtube]6yJzPpNGLo0[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 25, 2009)

Update:
My rosea is back to her "I'm not eating" self
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YeqU_Gh5Hc&fmt=22
[youtube]2YeqU_Gh5Hc[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 27, 2009)

I fed my Ceratogyrus darlingi the delicious roach that my G. rosea refused to eat.
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvkCzYmmnDU&fmt=22
[youtube]jvkCzYmmnDU[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 30, 2009)

Update:
Handling my sweet Grammostla rosea.
I DO NOT RECOMMEND HANDLING ANY TARANTULA.
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suX6fqH9Nrk&fmt=22
[youtube]suX6fqH9Nrk[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Jan 31, 2009)

Update:
Caught my Ceratogyrus darlingi in the middle of the night.
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO3K9e9cVsc&fmt=22
[youtube]CO3K9e9cVsc[/youtube]


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome videos.  You have got some great stuff.  How do you do the time lapse videos?  I'll be looking forward to seeing more of you stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## testdasi (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you! You can always subscribe to my Youtube channel for the latest and fastest updates.

My molting vids are not really time lapse. They are long vids that I speed up (10X, I believe).


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 1, 2009)

what program are you using to speed the videos up?


----------



## testdasi (Feb 1, 2009)

For my old SD vids, I used iMovie 6 HD. That applies to the molt movies that I currently have.

Currently (for the HD vids), I'll be using Corel Visual Studio X2 Pro because it is the only video editor I know that can smart render the HD vids from my Sony HDR-SR11.

I think Cyberlink Power Director can speed up the video up to 10X as well.


----------



## testdasi (Feb 2, 2009)

Updates:
Ceratogyrus darlingi macro HD
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ojQ0GF8vNs&fmt=22
[YOUTUBE]-ojQ0GF8vNs[/YOUTUBE]
Ceratogyrus darlingi grooming (seeing through the enclosure wall)
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl5hxwKwp2E&fmt=22
[YOUTUBE]bl5hxwKwp2E[/YOUTUBE]
Clearer clips coming soon.


----------



## testdasi (Feb 4, 2009)

Update:
GBB close up macro HD
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbeZ3uO-fIc&fmt=22
[youtube]qbeZ3uO-fIc[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Feb 5, 2009)

Update:
Receiving a 5" female Hysterocrates gigas and Centruroides sculpturatus
HD: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwo5n8y19D0&fmt=22
[youtube]rwo5n8y19D0[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Feb 7, 2009)

Update:
My Arizona Bark Scorpions exploring their new enclosure
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-Bd7lYMd9Y&fmt=22
[youtube]3-Bd7lYMd9Y[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Feb 9, 2009)

Update:

A clearer version of my Ceratogyrus darlingi grooming. Hard to catch her doing that in the open to film.
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbnjruiVZEM&fmt=22
[youtube]BbnjruiVZEM[/youtube]

A macro HD look at the same Ceratogyrus darlingi.
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp-N3wW0VuA&fmt=22
[youtube]Fp-N3wW0VuA[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Feb 12, 2009)

Update: 
Receiving 8" Lasiodora parahybana and 4" Brachypelma albopilosum. I sped things up (2 times to 4 times) to make things less boring.
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbHg23PY5dc&fmt=22
[youtube]ZbHg23PY5dc[/youtube]


----------



## Hellion299 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Great!!*

Great Videos Man!! The LD is doing awesome!!


----------



## testdasi (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Hellion299. 

Update:
Sweet GBB walking around. She is absolutely adorable.
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpWgLEOxZN0&fmt=22
[youtube]xpWgLEOxZN0[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Feb 18, 2009)

Update:
GBB catching prey at 240fps (25% slow motion)
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0WlrCi2CxE&fmt=22
[youtube]z0WlrCi2CxE[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Feb 21, 2009)

Update:
Handling my Cameroon Red Baboon Tarantula (Hysterocrates gigas).
I don't recommend handling any Old World Tarantulas. They can mess you up!
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IeAt5NHhak&fmt=22
[YOUTUBE]7IeAt5NHhak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Feb 23, 2009)

Update:
A very clear vid of my Ceratogyrus darlingi webbing. This is direct, NOT through the enclosure wall so more detail is recorded. You can even see some strands of web reflecting light.
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c53ZAueUbqs&fmt=22
[Youtube]c53ZAueUbqs[/Youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Feb 26, 2009)

Update:
Handling GBB. Don't try it at all.  
HD link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTKuYM3KsKI&fmt=22
[youtube]XTKuYM3KsKI[/youtube]


----------



## fang333999 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have to say, i love your vids. keep them coming! your choice of music for each vid is awesome too. oh btw i have the exact same water dish in my gbb's enclosure too. same color and everything lol


----------

